# Musings on a Survivor Hive



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Good work Tomas. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comment and liking the post. I'll do my best to keep churning out more posts.

----------
Tom


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

That is what my husband wants, a hive that just takes care of itself. Willing to take care of all the others, but wants one we can ignore. 

Neat write up!


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

Interesting read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

missybee said:


> That is what my husband wants, a hive that just takes care of itself. Willing to take care of all the others, but wants one we can ignore.
> 
> Neat write up!



Take one of those carnie hives or one of the Russians and put them in an 8 frame double deep, they'll swarm once or twice a yr and keep the mites at bay


----------

